# My De-cyclopsed M4



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I got this M4 from JoT a good while ago now and its been a regular wearer. The lume on the Yao dial and hands is great and I think our host must have fettled the movement because its about +2 seconds a day on the wrist. My only slight dislike with it was the cyclops.

So last night I was feeling a bit brave/bored and set about removing the blighter. Took off the bezel, masked the case up and got the thing into a case holder and then a bench vice.

I soaked the cyclops carefully with solvent, (on a cotton bud), and scraped around it gingerly with the tip of a scalpel, gradually trying to get the tip of the blade between the crystal and the cyclops. This wasn't a quick process guys and isn't for anyone who's quickly bored!..

Anyway.. some time later it felt like it was lifting a bit and so being a bit tired of f*nnying about by now, I got some serious tools out









A very sharp chisel and a hammer felt about right







.

One sharp, firm tap and the cyclops came straight off, disappearing over the back of my desk somewhere. I was pretty surprised I have to say.









I gave the case and bezel a clean while I had them apart and then put it back together, job done. Waddya think?.. I personally like it alot better and to be honest the date doesn't seem any more difficult to read without it. On such a sterile dial the cyclops seemed to unbalance it quite a bit to my eye and now it seems to sit more comfortably somehow.

A couple of pics below, the second was an overeager mistaken mouse click while in photoshop. I thought it looked quite good, so I saved a copy before hitting undo!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Well done Rich - great photographs, too









I like cyclops & have been thinking about _adding_ them to some of my watches









Even with 'varifocals' I often find myself peering over the top of my specs to see the date


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Rich, for anyone not so brave then I do sell the plain crystals, without the magnifier, for these watches.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great job Rich







You're a braver man than me for sure. As for the watch have to agree that it's looks great with out the cyclops


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Roy said:


> Well done Rich, for anyone not so brave then I do sell the plain crystals, without the magnifier, for these watches.


That was the fall back plan Sir


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Much much better Rich...









I did the same to a Apoagum Subalike when I had it, makes it look loads better, my method was the 'hot soldering iron on the cyclops to soften the glue'...That worked too


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i agree with Dapper,i think the watch looks much better with cyclops,

must order one from Roy for a watch that needs one that i cant see.

bowie


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

WOW!! BRAVE!!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

wicked Rich, I am not a fan of cyclops and think that looks a ton better.

bored/brave didnt involve alchohol did it









andy


----------



## gingerboy (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice Job.

Now going off topic completely, but can I presume that the STi in your signature relates to one of these










If not then apologies, but it is not often you see a pink Sti logo used by anyone who is not an Impreza lover.

Regards

paul


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

What's that you have the watch sitting on, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

foztex said:


> wicked Rich, I am not a fan of cyclops and think that looks a ton better.
> 
> bored/brave didnt involve alcohol did it
> 
> ...


Beer and/or Vodka have certainly contributed to many a "it seemed like a good idea at the time" type exploit, but on this occasion Andy I'm afraid I was entirely sober









@Gingerboy - Yup, indeed  A Jap Spec one, (Roger Clark Motorsport), with Possum Link ECU, variable diff, HKS decat exhaust and a couple of other odds and ends









@Murph.. I've always had a bit of a facination with minerals, fossils that kind of thing. I've got a few items and thats a piece of lava excavated from Pompeii. The photo is pretty poor . In the flesh its very purple/black/blue - fascinating, with a crystaline type structure.

We'll be in trouble for drifting off topic, cos that never happens around here you know









What tyres you got on the Scoob then?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A freind of mine has a Scoobie, he said the only things he likes better in the whole world are his wife's false tits!


----------



## gingerboy (Sep 29, 2006)

Can I take it you frequent Scoobynet on occasion as well then Rich?

Your Impreza sounds like a very nice car and as it is a "Roger Clark" also very well fettled no doubt!

Regards

Paul



pg tips said:


> A freind of mine has a Scoobie, he said the only things he likes better in the whole world are his wife's false tits!


Oh how true









Truly awesome cars.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

gingerboy said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > A freind of mine has a Scoobie, he said the only things he likes better in the whole world are his wife's false tits!
> ...


I thought you were familiar with his wife's false tits for a minute there!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

murph said:


> I thought you were familiar with his wife's false tits for a minute there!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Good job Rich and nice photos. I actually toyed with the idea of removing the cyclops from my M4 but I chickened out. Knowing my luck, I'd probably end up damaging the watch in some way. Plus, I probably don't have your patience!

Andrew.


----------

